# Suche RDA



## Ryxor (11. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin ich suche nach meiner langen wow pause eine rda um mir mal wieder ein wenig wow anzuschauen und ob es noch was für mich ist

kontakt bitte per pn 

mfg Ryxor


----------



## Gamechiller (20. Juni 2013)

Hi, ich und meine Gilde suchen noch Verstärkung für unsere Gilde.
Wir sind gerade noch im Aufbau und haben wir im späteren Verlauf die Raids von Mists of Pandaria durchzumachen.

hier kannst du auf unserer gildenseite vorbeischauen: hier

Wenn du interessiert sein solltest, melde dich bei mir: Gamechiller#2284


----------



## raptor14 (25. Juni 2013)

Die RdA ist scho ne ganze Weile raus ... hat das nicht funktioniert oder ...?


----------

